# pantographs



## ustexan (Apr 6, 2014)

I am currently trying to make a name board with a pantograph and router. Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

A name board? As in an outdoor sign with the family's name on it?

You may want to try you tube for a video on it. I've thought many times about making a pantograph to make mine, but never followed through.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Hi David, welcome glad you were able to join us here at router forums, I'm positive the members of the community would be more than willing to answer any questions you have


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Welcome to the forum. I'm not sure if you have the router mounted on a pantograph or if you are just using a pantograph to size the letters. I have the latter type of pantograph and a letter set which I've used together to make larger letters and then I free handed the sign. It's a bit time consuming and tedious but it works. The hard part is keeping the letters in an even line and getting the spaces right.


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

David, Welcome to the Router Forums - we are glad to include you among our members.
One of my friends on the forum here is "Samurai" - he is extremely knowledgeable on this subject as are several others. If you will go to the box (above) entitled "Community Search" and type in Samurai - it will lead you to some of his posts. Not only is he very smart, but he is also very helpful - a really nice guy!

Good luck,
Otis Guillebeau from Auburn, Georgia


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum David.


----------



## sundy58 (Apr 5, 2014)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## IAN1930 (Mar 23, 2014)

Samurai


----------



## IAN1930 (Mar 23, 2014)

I think the National Trust cut very attractive letter sign posts. They use Full case and Half case letters.
I think they use a pantagraph (is that how you spell it?) system. 
I would like to make a simple pantagraph to attempt some letter cutting with a router, can any routerman give me a clue to make a simple router-pantagraph ? Pleaase? Ian


----------



## MartinW (Jun 26, 2013)

Ian,

there are two ways to put a pantograph together.
The easy way is to just cobble some lengths of wood together, the really sophisticate one is to make it even capable of 3-Dimensional work.

Both are shown - and the principal behind it explained - on Mathias Wandel's page
For the very basics look here

Hope that helps,
Martin​


----------



## ustexan (Apr 6, 2014)

*desk top name board*

I am playing with a pantograph and trying to make a desktop name board, still playing with it to see what I can do.


----------



## IAN1930 (Mar 23, 2014)

Martin thank you very much for your kind and most helpful reply!
I have looked at the 'basics' and the 3D version on line and I paid for the plans - but so far I can't open them!
I have emailed the supplier and am holding my breath!
Many thanks,
Ian Anderson


----------



## IAN1930 (Mar 23, 2014)

Martin, 
I can not see the note of thanks I thought I had posted a couple of days ago - but here goes - rerun... Thank you for your kind advice, I have bought the sophisticated 3D plans and eventually contrived to open them. The drawings and the instructional photographs look great!
I will tell you (eventually) how I get on with the multi part unit which requires a bit of accuracy!
Regrads
Ian


----------

